# Hello ^^



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi everyone! My name is Anna, I'm from Russia and I'm 17. I always enjoyed writing poetry and my own stories, I hope that here I will find others that share this interests and make new friends! ^^


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmm what's the deal with making 10 posts so I can post my own fiction :S?


----------



## Jeko (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Annie. 

The 10 posts rule is there to help you introduce yourself to the forum and for the forum to introduce itself to you. Contributing to discussions, critiquing other people's work and exploring the different areas of the forum will all help you get involved in everything that WF has to offer.


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, it makes more sense when you put it that away .-. Thanks!


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 13, 2014)

First off, welcome!  As for the ten post rule, we like to encourage people here to post and comment on others work.  We want you to get a feel for the site. I guarantee you are more likely to get people to comment on your work if you comment on other peoples work. 

I am excited to read your stuff once you get it posted.  What genres do you write?


Oops, I was beat to it.


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks A_Jones! Yes, it seems a good rule now. It already made me to go and take a look in the poetry section and find some really beautiful poems! Well I write poetry whenever I get inspired and it's about love and depression feelings mostly. My favorite fiction genre is romance as well. But I write a little of everything as I'm sure everyone does. English is not my native language so I hope I will learn a lot here


----------



## Greimour (Apr 13, 2014)

Well then, 

Welcome. 

Kev.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful.  I am a big fan of people who are ESL.  they often have to be more creative because they do not have the vocabulary us English folks have and they have to do their best at thinking up good words.  I especially like it when they mix in their own language.  If you ever need any help I have experiance with helping ESL writers. Just send me a pm.  

A few suggestions.  In the poetry your should read some of Astroannie's work.  She is wonderful.  

Also take a look at the WF groups.  We have several, from young writers, to pansters( people who write off the seat of their pants), to role play.  As of yet there is no ESL group, but there are several ESL members.  That might be something you might want to start.  

I may be a bit biased but I would love for you to check out the role play section of the forum. Especially if you are ESL.  It is a great place to practice your writing.   

Cant wait to read your stuff!!


----------



## Pandora (Apr 13, 2014)

Anna, you came to the right place to share and make friends, Welcome!


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok! I will try not to bother you but if anything comes up I will send you a pm then ^^  "pantser" - that's a new expression for me. I searched it up and it looks like it describes me perfectly  How do I..hmm..join a group? Ok the role play section sounds like a good place to start :thumbr:

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks Pandora! I feel very welcomed already ^.^


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 13, 2014)

You just press the button that says 'Join'  and honey, you bother me when ever the heck you want!  I insist!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Anna, welcome to WF.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome! You're from Russia, eh? That's a big country you've got going on there. I once watched a thing on herders from Siberia riding reindeer and ever since, I've wanted to visit.

I love seeing younger people on the forum! The more interest we can get from the newest generation gives me hope that people are still reading and writing and being creative, so that's amazing!

As far as poetry, well Pandorra and Astroannie I know are both on that forum a lot and would be able to give you lots of info and insight. I'd recommend reaching out to other younger writers. The more people you can meet on the site, the more people you can form regular friendships with, the more you'll get back in return. Anyone in purple will help you out, Anna.

So glad to see you here.
thepancreas


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome Anna! Always good to have one more person to speak with on the forums. I'm not great with poetry, but I can't wait to read your fiction!

So welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: You can't have just one.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome aboard, AnnieAnne. Don't worry, ten posts can happen awfully quick, and you'll likely learn something along the way.  There are plenty of people on the forums who are not native English speakers, and everybody comes here as an amateur. Kind of liberating, actually.


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

*thepancreas11* 	 I was born in Russia but now I live in Portugal with my family. But I agree that it is an amazing country! The food, the landscape, the people, is like a completely different world! I love to read, I spent my entire childhood reading, I have lots of those library certificates for borrowing the biggest amount of books .-. I always wrote poems since elementary and it's not something that I do regularly, just inspiration that comes out of nowhere in random moments, but nothing special really. Yeah I will try to do that, thanks for the tip ^^
 *Bishop* thanks! My fiction needs lots of improvement, hope you guys can help me with that! Yeah I already searched for more writing forums but this one and only a few more seem worth it.


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 13, 2014)

* Trygve* haha yeah they already did and it's only my first day! :O That's the point of being here ^^ Hope it is, I got tired of writing on old notebooks and forgetting about it, I want to get more involved with writing and improve my skills.


----------



## PiP (Apr 13, 2014)

AnnieAnne said:


> I was born in Russia but now I live in Portugal with my family. But I agree that it is an amazing country! The food, the landscape, the people, is like a completely different world! I love .



Small world, Anni. I also live in Portugal


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Anna - welcome! Hope you find this place as useful and entertaining as the rest of us.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome. I'm always happy to greet another poet.  

In addition to places to share poetry, we have poetry games.  Check them out, they can be a lot of fun.

I was all set to visit Russia 30 years ago but there were some diplomatic issues and the trip got cancelled.  I still want to go someday.


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 14, 2014)

*Pip *Yay, how cool is that? You're from Algarve, right? I'm from Sesimbra, don't know if you know that small town?
*astroannie* Not sure if I should be considered a poet, I just write a few verses from time to time. Poetry games sound like fun! 
You should definitively go! Moscow is beautiful and the food is just something out of this world.


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, AnnieAnne! I've read some of your work and you are talented. I can't wait for more. I'm another ESL, so you are not alone.


----------



## Johns_25y (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi and welcome to forums, *AnnieAnne* i hope we can enjoy it together!.


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2014)

AnnieAnne said:


> *Pip *Yay, how cool is that? You're from Algarve, right? I'm from Sesimbra, don't know if you know that small town?


 Yep, Western Algarve  Never been to Sesimbra although I've seen it signposted on the way to Lisbon airport. Shame you don't live closer as a group of us are trying to organise a monthly writing group. 
PiP


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a small town known for it's beach and fresh fish.   A nice place to visit during Summer but tends to get a little boring during the rest of the year. I'm moving to Algarve then!


----------



## Trygve (Apr 15, 2014)

My favorite Starbucks City Mug is from Lisboa. For some reason, it's bigger than the mugs I have from anywhere else.  They had just one store when I was there, a couple blocks in from the river where the Monument to the Discoveries (Discoverers?) is located.  Nice place to go for a run.


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 16, 2014)

> My favorite Starbucks City Mug is from Lisboa. For some reason, it's  bigger than the mugs I have from anywhere else.  They had just one store  when I was there, a couple blocks in from the river where the Monument  to the Discoveries (Discoverers?) is located.  Nice place to go for a  run.


Never been there. Definitely a place to visit during my next Lisbon trip! I always wanted to go to Starbucks :3 Monument of the Discoveries is pretty impressive right? Yeah, is nice near the river, lots of people run and exercise there.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 16, 2014)

I know we've already chatted and such but....

I'm glad you're here!

Welcome!


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 16, 2014)

Haha Thank you! ^^ I'm glad to be here as well, I already met so many talented writers whose work and kind words inspire me to keep writing! I don't plan to leave so soon now


----------



## John_O (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome to the group Anna


----------



## AnnieAnne (Apr 16, 2014)

*John_O*  Thank you ^^


----------

